# Florida Liveaboard Marinas



## troyl (May 7, 2017)

I know this subject has been kicked around quite a bit in the past but I was hoping to get some new and more current opinions on liveaboard marinas in Florida. We're looking for a marina in SW Florida. One that's in a well protected area, kind of quiet, pet friendly, not too far from a grocery store, a library, a park. Are we asking too much? Opinions?


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

The best I can recommend is Fisherman's Village at Punta Gorda, Florida. Great place, welcomes liveaboards. http://www.fishville.com/dock-rates/

Gary


----------



## midwesterner (Dec 14, 2015)

I'll be curious to know what you find out. I hear that Florida is considerably more expensive than neighboring states. I'm curious to know if you find something that's affordable.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Keep in mind that Florida is a resort destination for much of the US, therefore, things on the water tend to be quite expensive, but not really that much more than any other waterside facility. There are lots of marinas in Maryland that cost more than the most expensive in Florida, particularly in sailing centers such as Annapolis, Rock Hall and Havre de Grace. I iahve a friend that just moved to New Bern, NC and the cost is 75 percent less than where I am now, and I'm in a moderaly low priced marina. Gotta shop around a bit.

Gary


----------



## Movingrightalong... (Apr 14, 2017)

troyl said:


> I know this subject has been kicked around quite a bit in the past but I was hoping to get some new and more current opinions on liveaboard marinas in Florida. We're looking for a marina in SW Florida. One that's in a well protected area, kind of quiet, pet friendly, not too far from a grocery store, a library, a park. Are we asking too much? Opinions?


Port of the Islands - Naples, FL

Might not meet your requirement of too far from a grocery store, library, and park. It seems to be on the edge of the everglades, up a canal.

Live-aboard Marina: Transients and Groups Welcome! | Marco Island Marina

More $, closer to high end amenities.

These two are probably the closest to SE florida, others as you go up the gulf coast can be found here:

https://www.blueturtletrawler.com/live-aboard-marinas-in-southwest-florida/

Good luck.


----------

